# 24" Carbon <6Kg Aaufbau



## SimplonDotNet (22. Dezember 2016)

So, der Rahmen, den ich nach meinen Vorgaben in Italien anfertigen lassen habe, leigt nun schon seit einiger Zeit parat für den Aufbau.
Bei der Planung habe ich mich grundsätzlich an die Geometrie der bekannten Hersteller orientiert, jedoch mit einem recht steilen Sitzwinkel für hohen Anpressdruck und einer sehr kurzen Kettenstrebe für die nötige Wendigkeit beim Corosscountry. Trotzdem beitet der Hinterbau sehr viel Platz für dicke Reifen.
Die Rohre vom Rahmendreieck sind nicht aus Designgründen gerade, sondern sie waren notwendig, um meine Gewichtsvorgaben zu erreichen.
Jetzt ist es an der Zeit, mit dem Aufbau zu beginnen, denn im kommenden Frühling soll meine Tochter damit fahren können. Ein grosses Ziel ist, dass das komplette Bike 6Kg nicht überschreitet.
Einige Teile wie ein integrierter Extralite Steuersatz (43g) und ein Chris King Pressfit Innenlager (95g) sind bereits vorhanden. Natürlich soll das Bike Disc Bremsen erhalten. Dafür wurde der Rahmen mit PM Bremssattelaufnahme für min. 140mm Scheiben ausgestattet.
















Als Gabel wird eine Ritchey WCS Cyclocross verbaut. Alternativen mit 1 1/8" Schaft und passender Einbaulänge gibt es leider kaum. Die Ritchey passt aber optisch ganz gut und hat ebenfalls die PM Aufnahme was ein zusätzlicher Adapter spart.





Weiter sind folgende Teile bestellt:
- Vorbau: Uno, 60mm, 90g
- Lenker: Brompton Carbon, 500mm, 80g
- Sattelstütze: Hylix Carbon 27,2mm, 140g (ungekürzt)
- LRS mit Circus Monkey Naben (24 Loch), Crest Felgen und Sapin XC-Ray Speichen
- Schwalbe Rocket Ron Reifen
- Eclipse Schläuche
- Formula R1 Racing Bremsen

Beim Antrieb bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig. Der Rahmen wäre für Di2 1x11 mit Akku in der Sattelstütze vorbereitet. Auch bei der Bedienung würde durch die geringe Kraftaufwendung zum Schalten für ein Kinderrad (ausser dem Preis und vielleicht dem Gewicht) nichts dagegen sprechen.


----------



## giant_r (22. Dezember 2016)

schoen wenn geld keine rolle spielt, wird sicher ein toller aufbau. lese hier gerne weiter. danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (22. Dezember 2016)

.....vergiss mich nicht


----------



## SimplonDotNet (22. Dezember 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> schoen wenn geld keine rolle spielt...


Leider nicht ganz, sonst hätte ich anstatt Vorbau: €26.-, Lenker €40.-, Sattelstütze €50.- Schmolke, AX-Lightness oder MCFK-Produkte genommen.
Klar, der gesamte Aufbau ist eine kostspielige Sache und wird über mehrere Monate dauern, kann aber innerhalb der Familie an zwei Kinder weitervererbt werden.


----------



## SimplonDotNet (22. Dezember 2016)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> .....vergiss mich nicht


Ich denke an dich


----------



## KIV (22. Dezember 2016)

Coole Sache! Bei dem Gewicht von Rahmen und Gabel ist mir recht normalen Teilen ja schon 7,0 gut erreichbar. Ne 6 vorm Komma wird sportlich, die angestrebte 5 aber wohl trotzdem noch ein ziemlicher Klimmzug. Bin gespannt auf die Kurbel...
Ich hoffe, der Rahmen ist so stabil, dass sich die Fahrerin auch mal gefahrlos aufs Oberrohr setzen oder das Rad irgendwo anlehnen kann..? Da gibts von Rennrädern ja schlimme Geschichten zu lesen...


----------



## SimplonDotNet (22. Dezember 2016)

Danke. Ich denke auch, dass es eine Herausforderung wird, das angestrebte Gewicht einzuhalten. Vielleicht müssen einige vorgesehene Teile nochmals überdacht werden.
Eine passende Kurbel zu finden wird eines meiner nächsten Aufgaben sein. Hier bin ich offen für Ideen. Das Tretlager ist für eine HT2 Kurbel mit 24mm Welle vorgesehen.
Wegen der Rahmenstabilität vertraue ich dem Rahmenbauer. Antonio hat über 15 Jahre Erfahrung mit der Herstellung von Carbonrahmen und verwendet bei Leichtbaurahmen ausschliesslich hochwertige Fasern. Meine Tochter wiegt gerade mal 20Kg. Zum Vergleich: Das neue, 849g leichte Scott Scale muss Gewichte von erwachsenen Fahrern mit ganz anderen Belastungen aushalten.


----------



## LemonLipstick (22. Dezember 2016)

Cooles Projekt! Viel Spaß beim Aufbau 

Darf ich fragen wie groß deine Tochter ist?


----------



## nosaint77 (22. Dezember 2016)

+1 

Für die Zukunft wünsche ich mir das sich shimanos neuer standart "flat mount" bei den kids-bikes durchsetzt. Voraussetzung ist natürlich das die entsprechenden Bremssättel auch mit MTB Bremshebel kombiniert werden können.


----------



## Bens_Papa (22. Dezember 2016)

Mit Deinem leichten Rahmen sollten bei richtiger Wahl der Komponenten weniger als 6 kg aber durchaus machbar sein.
Sohnemanns 26er E-Bike Rennsemmel wiegt tutto completto 8,95 kg (inkl. Pedale).
Und das mit Alurahmen (1.205 g), 2100g Heckmotor, 750g Akku, 198g Controller, 120g Display + Sensorik. Wenn man das ganze Antriebs-Geraffel rausrechnet, kommt man locker unter 6 kg:




Grüße
Robin

Ach ja - kleine Tips zur Gewichtsersparnis:

10fach Kassette 11-36 von Mighty (154g), Felgen Ryde MC1 (240g), Kurbel entweder Federleicht oder Pyro (ehemals Kaniabikes)


----------



## SimplonDotNet (23. Dezember 2016)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Cooles Projekt! Viel Spaß beim Aufbau
> Darf ich fragen wie groß deine Tochter ist?


1.21m



nosaint77 schrieb:


> +1
> Für die Zukunft wünsche ich mir das sich shimanos neuer standart "flat mount" bei den kids-bikes durchsetzt. Voraussetzung ist natürlich das die entsprechenden Bremssättel auch mit MTB Bremshebel kombiniert werden können.


Du hast recht. Eine direktere Montage bringt sicher einige Vorteil

@ Robin: Echt klasse, was du mit dem E-Bike für ein Gewicht erreicht hast. Und es schaut auch noch sehr hübsch aus.
Danke für die Leichtbau-Tipps. Ich wollte ursprünglich auch die Ryde MC1 Felgen verbauen. Die Naben mit 24 Loch waren aber schon vorhanden und die 24" Ryde gibt es nicht einfach so mit 24 Loch. Federleicht muss wohl ein Exklusivkunde sein. Und er war auch nicht interessiert, die Felgen separat zu verkaufen. Mein LRS mit den Crest müssten aber auch auf unter 1200g kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimplonDotNet (23. Dezember 2016)

Es wurden bereits einige Teile geliefert und ich habe alles mal provisorisch montiert.
Der Odyssey Sattel muss solange herhalten bis die Titan-Version von Robin verfügbar ist.









Als nächstes erwarte ich die Bremsen und die Laufräder von Ginko.


----------



## track94 (23. Dezember 2016)

Der Oddy macht sich aber trotzdem sehr gut auf dem Bike ....ist so ein Kontrast wie die Weichholz Vitrine im der Hochglanz Küche


----------



## MS1980 (23. Dezember 2016)

wird nen super Aufbau ... ik bin dabei ....


----------



## reijada (23. Dezember 2016)

Da lese ich auch mit
... auch wenn das hier ein bisschen dekadent wirkt.
Mein Umfeld hält mich ja schon für abstrakt, wenn ich meinem Kind ein Rad für 800 zusammenstecke...


----------



## Roelof (23. Dezember 2016)

Hey! ich hab mich schon gefragt, wann du das Ding endlich herzeigst.  Bin gespannt. Hast du schon eine Teileliste, die du herzeigen magst?


----------



## paradox (23. Dezember 2016)

Cooles Bike, ich bin dabei.

Wer ist der Hersteller vom Bike? Link?

Das mit den Preisen und Kopfschütteln kenne ich vom Kokua, deshalb erwähne ich nichts mehr was was kostet bei ausenstehenden. Die Kenner wissen es zu schätzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimplonDotNet (27. Dezember 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Hey! ich hab mich schon gefragt, wann du das Ding endlich herzeigst.  Bin gespannt. Hast du schon eine Teileliste, die du herzeigen magst?



Ich freue mich auch, dass ich endlich loslegen kann.
Gestern habe ich noch eine 10-fach Titan-Kassette von einem früheren Leichtbau-Projekt gefunden. Sie hat mit 11-32 zwar nicht eine sehr grosse Bandbreite, ist dafür aber schön leicht.





Basierend auf dieser Kassette habe ich die Teileliste mit einem 10-fach Antrieb und 140mm Federleicht Kurbel ergänzt.


----------



## Linipupini (27. Dezember 2016)

Gefällt mir ganz gut, obwohl es ein wenig overdresst ist!

kommen aber bestimmt noch 1,5-2kg für ein Top Schloss dazu, dass würde ich auf jedenfalls investieren.


----------



## reijada (27. Dezember 2016)

Was macht man an einem MTB mit einem Schloss?
Unbeobachtet Abstellen kann man solche Räder eh nicht.
Die 32 Kassette ist aber mehr für Gefälle als für Steigungen mit Kinderbeinen.
34 sollten es schon sein, besser sogar 36, aber das habe ich beim orbea auch des Gewichtes wegen geopfert.

Würde mit dem kurzen Käfig aber sowieso evtl kollidieren.

Edit, mit 27 Z vorne gehts natürlich besser


----------



## SimplonDotNet (27. Dezember 2016)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Gefällt mir ganz gut, obwohl es ein wenig overdresst ist!
> 
> kommen aber bestimmt noch 1,5-2kg für ein Top Schloss dazu, dass würde ich auf jedenfalls investieren.



Wie das mit dem Leichtbau so ist, wenn man mal angefangen hat, kann man fast nicht mehr aufhören. Mit Vernunft hat das Ganze wenig zu tun.
Schlussendlich soll es ein reinrassiger Racer für die lokalen XC-Rennen werden und dem Kind ermöglichen, technisch anspruchsvolle und ausgedehnte MTB-Touren mit den Eltern mitfahren zu können ohne dass dabei der Spass zu kurz kommt. Das geht auch mit 8Kg aber mit 6 gehts noch besser


----------



## Linipupini (27. Dezember 2016)

SimplonDotNet schrieb:


> Schlussendlich soll es ein reinrassiger Racer für die lokalen XC-Rennen werden


Hab ich mir schon gedacht!
Das mit dem Schloß war eher als Scherz zu sehen.


----------



## cbert80 (27. Dezember 2016)

Kommt die Karre mit Di2 über 6kg? 
Bei dem Budget würd ich's mir überlegen.


----------



## SimplonDotNet (27. Dezember 2016)

Mit einer Di2 wären 6Kg gerade so machbar.
Der Reiz ist immer noch da aber das Set ist neu einfach zu teuer. Bevor ich das Projekt gestartet habe, wollte ich eine alte Ultegra 10-fach Di2 verbauen, bin dann aber auf einige Stolpersteine gestossen. 
Ich werde jetzt mit einer 10-fach Gruppe mit XTR-Schaltwerk und XT-Shifter (wegen der Ganganzeige) starten.
Wegen der 11-32 Abstufung tendiere ich vorne eher auf ein 26er Kettenblatt.


----------



## LemonLipstick (27. Dezember 2016)

Unbedingt ein 26er! Hab auf unserer Federleicht Kurbel auch ein 26er Absolute Black Kettenblatt montiert und mit einer 11-36er Kassette kombiniert. 

Bei CC Rennen wird die 11-32er Kassette gut passen, allerdings bei Touren wenn es länger bergauf geht wird es für deine Kleine schnell zu anstrengend werden. 

Für unseren Kleineren ( war im Dezember 5 ) ist die Kombination am 24" optimal. Am 20" fährt er auch 26er vorne und hinten 11-32.

Von der Di2 halte ich nix, die Kinder sollen anständig schalten lernen auch im Renneinsatz.


----------



## SimplonDotNet (28. Dezember 2016)

Die Circus Monkey Naben, die ich Ginko geschickt habe, wurden mit je 24 Sapin XC-Ray Speichen an Notubes Crest eingespeicht.








Die Verarbeitung der Naben macht einen guten Eindruck. Mit 119g vorne und 282g hinten hat das Set gerade mal $149.- inkl. Lieferung gekostet. Mit dem Gesamtgewicht von 1190g inkl. Felgenband bin ich auch zufrieden.

Also, schnell Reifen drauf, Bremsscheiben anschrauben und Schnellspanner montieren. Ich kann nicht mehr warten, bis der LRS montiet ist. Ich hoffe, dass genügend Abstand zwischen Reifen und Sattelrohr vorhanden ist. Die Kettenstrebe ist nämlich noch kürzer als beim Federleicht 24er. Dafür ist der Sitzwinkel etwas steiler was wiederum mehr Luft gibt. Nach meinen Berechnungen sollten es 2cm sein.


----------



## SimplonDotNet (28. Dezember 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimplonDotNet (28. Dezember 2016)

Probesitzen und losrollen...haaalt, es hat noch keine Bremsen!


----------



## Tagesschaum (28. Dezember 2016)

Sensationell! Ich werde folgen und lernen 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## SimplonDotNet (6. Januar 2017)

Der Baumschmuck von Weihnachten muss wiederverwertet werden 





...und passt ganz gut zu den übrigen Teilen. Ok, der grünton ist mit den Naben nicht ganz identisch, stört im eingebauten Zustand aber kaum.


----------



## SimplonDotNet (6. Januar 2017)

Coole Lenkergriffe sind heute angekommen.




Die einen dämpfen gut und die anderen sind sehr griffig.
Beide sind im Durchmesser extra dünn und gut für kürzere Finger.


----------



## SimplonDotNet (6. Januar 2017)

Das Bike wiegt im aktuellen Zustand 5,1 Kg und es fehlen noch Kurbel, Kettenblatt, Kette und Griffe.


----------



## SimplonDotNet (6. Januar 2017)

Kinder mögen Farbe...





Ich warte jetzt nur noch auf die Kurbel von Federleicht, dann kann der Aufbau fertiggestellt werden.


----------



## LockeTirol (6. Januar 2017)

Hammer Teil!


----------



## SimplonDotNet (6. Januar 2017)

Jedes Mal wenn ich die KMC Schachtel öffne, erinnert es mich an so etwas


----------



## MS1980 (7. Januar 2017)

Sehr schicker Aufbau ... auf die Kurbel bin ich gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimplonDotNet (12. Januar 2017)

Der Antrieb ist montiert.


----------



## SimplonDotNet (12. Januar 2017)

Ich suche noch leichte Pedalen mit kurzen Pedalachsen.
Ein kleiner Q-Faktor ist das eine aber die meisten Pedalen die ich kenne haben so eine lange Achse.


----------



## Linipupini (12. Januar 2017)

wie kurz und leicht sollen sie denn sein?


----------



## SimplonDotNet (12. Januar 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> wie kurz und leicht sollen sie denn sein?


Am 16" haben wir die Wellgo und am 20" die Aest mit Titanachse. Die wiegen +/- 200g das Paar. Mit so einem Gewicht wäre ich ganz zufrieden.
Aber der Spalt von der Kurbelaussenseite bis zum Pedal finde ich für Kinder bei den Modellen zu gross.


----------



## Linipupini (12. Januar 2017)

Hab noch ein paar leichte, leider in hellgrau zuhause. muss mal wiegen und messen
Meikel

da grüne KB is goil, so was brauche ich noch für mein Fatbike


----------



## giant_r (12. Januar 2017)

die wellgo kc008 baut mit ca. 70x70mm ziemlich schmal, und auch die achse selbst ist nicht so ausladend, liegt aber mit den 230g wohl eher ausserhalb deiner gewichtsansprueche. allerdings im grossen internetauktionshaus im fernen osten ungeschlagen guenstig und auch in vielen farben erhaeltlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimplonDotNet (12. Januar 2017)

Eine Idee wäre auch, kürzere Achsen, z. B. aus Alu anfertigen zu lassen.
Etwa so:


----------



## Grauer-Esel (12. Januar 2017)

Am Ben-E-Bike sind scheinbar Pedale mit extra kurzer Achse verbaut. Ähneln optisch den Aest Pedalen. Vielleicht hat @Bens_Papa
einen Tip.


----------



## Silberrücken (12. Januar 2017)

Könnte evtl. gekuerzt und neu geschnitten werden......?


----------



## G-ZERO FX (13. Januar 2017)

vll kommst du ja an welche von early rider ran. das 16" Belter hat angepasste Pedale.
http://www.plushhillcycles.co.uk/7436/products/early-rider-belter-16-belt-drive-16-inch-silver.aspx


----------



## LemonLipstick (13. Januar 2017)

Wir haben die Xpedo montiert, das mit der kürzeren Achse ist eine gute Idee. Aluminiumachsen anfertigen ist für mich im Prinzip kein Problem bis auf den Inbus zum fest schrauben. Ich werde nächste Woche probieren eine Originalstahlachse zu kürzen. Halte euch am laufenden .....

Noch eine Frage, der Bmx Sattel ist so cool, gibt es den noch irgendwo neu zu kaufen?

Lg, Michael.


----------



## SimplonDotNet (13. Januar 2017)

Bei Aluminium könnte man den Innensechskent evtl. gleich auf der Drehbank stossen.


----------



## SimplonDotNet (13. Januar 2017)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage, der Bmx Sattel ist so cool, gibt es den noch irgendwo neu zu kaufen?
> Lg, Michael.



Irgend ein Shop in England liefert die noch, aber nicht in der Lumber Jack Limitted Edition.


----------



## Linipupini (13. Januar 2017)

Bei mir leider auch lang und 236gr.


----------



## SimplonDotNet (13. Januar 2017)

Einige Details werde ich noch anpassen aber das Bike ist soweit fertig aufgebaut. Mit der Hängewaage gemessen wiegt es so 5,79Kg.


----------



## reijada (15. Januar 2017)

Fein!

Mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ezprezz0 (27. Januar 2017)

Das ist schon eine Augenweide. Bedenkt man wie die Kids mit dem Spielzeug umgehen, ist es fast zu schade! Darf ich fragen was so ein Projekt am Ende kostet, bewegen wir uns vor oder nach der 1 mit drei nullen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Linipupini (27. Januar 2017)

ezprezz0 schrieb:


> Das ist schon eine Augenweide. Bedenkt man wie die Kids mit dem Spielzeug umgehen, ist es fast zu schade! Darf ich fragen was so ein Projekt am Ende kostet, bewegen wir uns vor oder nach der 1 mit drei nullen?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Kommt immer darauf an, wie man die Kids anleitet mit hochwertigen Sachen umzugehen.

Glaubst du wirklich, so ein Projekt lässt sich unter 1000€ realisieren?  mitnichten, gerade wenn man alles neu und hochwertige Parts kauft.


----------



## giant_r (27. Januar 2017)

ezprezz0 schrieb:


> ....... bewegen wir uns vor oder nach der 1 mit drei nullen?


hallo, wir reden hier ueber ein carbrahmen-unikat


----------



## Büscherammler (27. Januar 2017)

ezprezz0 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was so ein Projekt am Ende kostet, bewegen wir uns vor oder nach der *2 *mit drei nullen?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ich war Mal so frei...


----------



## SimplonDotNet (27. Januar 2017)

Der Aufbau macht natürlich nur Sinn, wenn das Kind noch ein günstiges Zweitrad für den Alltag hat.
Der Rahmen kostet fast so viel wie ein Custom Rahmen für Erwachsene. Bei den Anbauteilen hat es noch Potential, günstigere Teile ohne grosse Gewichtszunahme zu verbauen.


----------



## SimplonDotNet (27. Januar 2017)

So, endlich mal eine gute Aufnahme.


----------



## mtb-wob (27. Januar 2017)

Eher noch eine 3 mit ein paar nullen oder knapp davor, zumindest wenn man alles nach Listenpreisen berechnet...

Ich finds prima...dann lieber für soetwas das Geld anlegen...besonders dann wenn Pappi dazu noch die Familie in die entsprechenden Bikeregionen zum Urlaub überredet ;-) ...zumindest mach ich das so...!!


----------



## ezprezz0 (27. Januar 2017)

SimplonDotNet schrieb:


> Der Aufbau macht natürlich nur Sinn, wenn das Kind noch ein günstiges Zweitrad für den Alltag hat.
> Der Rahmen kostet fast so viel wie ein Custom Rahmen für Erwachsene. Bei den Anbauteilen hat es noch Potential, günstigere Teile ohne grosse Gewichtszunahme zu verbauen.



Na das war klar. 

Bei den vielen vorgestellten unglaublichen Projekten hier im Forum, kann man zusammanfassend festhalten, es gibt offensichtlich nichts was man nicht realisieren kann.
Weitehin frohes schrauben, dass uns die Ideen und die dazu notwendigen Fahrradteile nicht ausgehen mögen.


----------



## reijada (27. Januar 2017)

Sehr schönes Bild, wunderbar inszeniert.
Ich denke, dass alleine der Rahmen als Einzelanfertigung nicht unter 1700€ zu haben ist...wenn überhaupt
Also könnten ja knapp unter 3000€ für das ganze Rad passen.
Wie schon geschrieben, dekadent, aber geil.
Ein Rad für die Schule oder zu Freundinnen ist eh Pflicht. 
Unvorstellbar so ein Rad irgendwo unbeobachteten abzustellen
Das Kopschütteln nichtsahnender Aussenstehender ist bei so einem Hobby inclusive.
Gestern wollte mir jemand bei ebayK den inserierten Ritchey WCS 
Carbonlenker nicht verkaufen. 
"Man kann doch keinen 180€ Lenker auf ein Kinderrad bauen...
Ich soll ihr einen Alulenker kaufen, die Carbondinger sind zu gefährlich, bla...Splittern, blubb"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

